# PO box locations in dubai!! help please!! xx



## mamma dubai

anyway can anyone help me out regarding PO box locations in dubai.

i got my trade license today and i now need a po box in order to get my visa.

cany anyone help me out with locations of po box centers in new dubai so i can rent a PO box. 
if you know anyone that owns their own comapny or is high up in one then they will know where they have a po box.

anything thats within a 10 min drive of dubai marina.

i have no idea who to ask!!

help anyone please!!

rob


----------



## Vetteguy

MammaMia Dubai said:


> anyway can anyone help me out regarding PO box locations in dubai.
> 
> i got my trade license today and i now need a po box in order to get my visa.
> 
> cany anyone help me out with locations of po box centers in new dubai so i can rent a PO box.
> if you know anyone that owns their own comapny or is high up in one then they will know where they have a po box.
> 
> anything thats within a 10 min drive of dubai marina.
> 
> i have no idea who to ask!!
> 
> help anyone please!!
> 
> rob


There is a PO Box office close to LuLu's Hypermart by MOE


----------



## mamma dubai

thanks for that!! that kinda close but dont fancy the traffic near the barsha area!!
im expecting mail daily so hope to find something closer or with no traffic.
lets see if anyone can better the barsh branch!!?:ranger:


----------



## Vetteguy

MammaMia Dubai said:


> thanks for that!! that kinda close but dont fancy the traffic near the barsha area!!
> im expecting mail daily so hope to find something closer or with no traffic.
> lets see if anyone can better the barsh branch!!?:ranger:


Sorry to tell ya but that's the closest one to us. I live in JLT and there is nothing closer. I've looked.


----------



## mamma dubai

really... ehh that sucks lol.. i thought there is one in media city and one in marina.. lets see if some1 can save from the lulu run..


----------



## Vetteguy

MammaMia Dubai said:


> really... ehh that sucks lol.. i thought there is one in media city and one in marina.. lets see if some1 can save from the lulu run..


Good Luck! I will keep an eye on this thread because I'd like to know also where the others are.


----------



## Midos

Vetteguy said:


> Good Luck! I will keep an eye on this thread because I'd like to know also where the others are.


Knowledge Village. There is PObox office there and I receive all my mail there


----------



## mamma dubai

hey midos!!! could you tell us where!! its a big place!!

waiting for your reply!! my number is 050 xxx xxxx could u text me or call me as im going to work!!

that would be amazing!!

thanks rob


----------



## Elphaba

The logical thing to do if enquiring about PO Box locations would be to contact Emirates Post...
-


----------



## mamma dubai

will got the dam po box sorted lol...

wasted 2 hours in media city/ k Village only to be told that its for freezone!!

comeon now, midos you could have told us its for freezone only.. we are not friends anymore lol

then went to barsha one and thats full, so had to go to one tem min from there, in they had some free!!

charged me 500 and thats only till the end of they year, doesnt matter what month of year you go its 500 till the end of that year!

rip off for 4 months at 500!!

this country is not tax free lol


----------



## Midos

MammaMia Dubai said:


> will got the dam po box sorted lol...
> 
> wasted 2 hours in media city/ k Village only to be told that its for freezone!!
> 
> comeon now, midos you could have told us its for freezone only.. we are not friends anymore lol
> 
> 
> this country is not tax free lol


Sorry Mammamia, didn't know it is for Free Zone only. All my friends as well receive their mails through knowledge village, but again we all work in internet city/ media city.

Please Please be my friends again. Otherwise with whom I will share the 4 free Wild wadi tickets ?:eyebrows:


----------



## bonk

MammaMia Dubai said:


> will got the dam po box sorted lol...
> 
> wasted 2 hours in media city/ k Village only to be told that its for freezone!!
> 
> comeon now, midos you could have told us its for freezone only.. we are not friends anymore lol
> 
> then went to barsha one and thats full, so had to go to one tem min from there, in they had some free!!
> 
> charged me 500 and thats only till the end of they year, doesnt matter what month of year you go its 500 till the end of that year!
> 
> rip off for 4 months at 500!!
> 
> this country is not tax free lol


Small PO Box is AED 150 per year or part year, renewal in January.

Emirates Post website has a list of locations and currently available PO Box numbers, I think you can sign up and pay online, unless that's only for renewal.

:: Emirates Post :: The Official Postal Service of UAE


----------

